
Don’t Look Now, But Flash Is (Kind Of) Working On Chrome For Mac - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/01/dont-look-now-but-flash-is-kind-of-working-on-chrome-for-mac/
======
eggnet
Chrome for mac still doesn't scroll as smoothly as safari. It's most
noticeable on a macbook using two finger scrolling. I keep checking to see if
they've improved it, I hope it isn't some unavoidable side effect of their
design.

------
blasdel
<http://stainlessapp.com/>

Process-per-tab with vanilla WebKit instead of Chrome's V8 hybrid.

------
jonknee
Well Flash only kind of works on the rest of Macintosh browsers, so this is a
good first step.

------
jsdalton
I guess this is a sign of progress, but honestly this news just serves to
remind me how incredibly slow this project is going.

